# What do you have in YOUR emergency air ride kit???



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently had a little had a software failure that caused my compressor to not kick on..... and I was 800 miles from home. Everything worked out, but It definitely make rethink how "good" my emergency kit was and what else I should have in there.

Here's a rundown of what I have in my emergency kit.........

*First thing's first, here's my trunk setup.*



*I went a year and a half without having, or ever needing, an air chuck on my tank. I installed it 2 days before I left for Texas and it SAVED MY A$$ in more than one way on my trip! This one rotates 360 degrees both ways.*


*I have a 50' air line that coils up. Also just added a regular 50' air line that is made of rubber. Sometimes the coil one is a pain to use.*


*Here's a couple of air tools I have in my car.... Haven't had a use for the air gun attachment, but I actually DID use my 1/2" impact to change a tire on my way to Texas! It worked great and I was about to change my tire in about 5mins lol. I also have a nozzle for filling tires, just forgot to take a picture. *



*The next two attachments I made enable me to fill my tank a couple different ways if my compressor won't turn on....
This is a male-male fitting that allows me to hook my air hose up to another air hose. For instance, I used this when I stopped at a shop on my way home to get a tire replaced. I took the shop's are hose and hooked up mine. Their shop pressure was 120psi so that's exactly what it filled my tank to :thumbup: Or another similar use would be if you were in a convoy with some other bagged cars on your way to a car show and you needed a fill. That's of course if one of the other bagged cars in your convoy had an air chuck also..... haha.*



*This is the other way I can fill my tank if I'm on the road and DON'T have access to another bagged car with a chuck or access to a shop with air. This enables me to stop at any gas station/truck stop with a tire filling station and fill my tank. *


*When my compressor wouldn't kick on, it ended up being a software problem. My compressor still worked, so I did a "manual bypass" of the V2 manifold and made these two jumpers. One end hooks to the power and ground wires coming off of the compressor, the other ends I hooked up to a jump pack I have. Compressor turned out and I filled my tank. It would also work with jumper cables or even if you could access your power wire going into your trunk. *


*I also have an extra compressor relay, extra assorted fittings, 25' of 3/8" air line, and some hand tools*




Items I do NOT have, but would be useful if you worst happens and you blow a bag......
Extra front air strut
Extra rear bag

Now if something happens with the manifold to where you can't air up at all, you're kind of screwed :laugh: But airlift is always there to stand behind their products and I'm sure they would send you one no matter where you were. Since having all the issues on my trip to Texas I have convinced a couple other local bagged VW guys that an air chuck and a few attachments are a VERY good idea! 

So.... What do YOU have in YOUR emergency kit? Anything I'm missing that I should add? I'm all ears! 
-Fred-


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

zip ties and duck tape?


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Just a 30' hose with quick connect on the tank and male end on the other, air chuck, the schraeder valve on my tank, and a couple basic tools. 
If a bag blows, I'll just tow that **** home. I'm not changing a bag on the side of the road, I have AAA for a reason.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

About 10' of extra line, a few ptc couplers and elbows, and two spare rear bags with brackets. I want to get an air nozzle and fill port setup but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I've heard that those air chucks leak, have you had any problems with yours?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Sick idea with the female chuck to male chuck idea. Copying that for sure.

I am currently setting up two things.

One is a remote "Accessory" block. It will have an air coupler for tools, a 175psi safety release valve, and a gauge on it. That will be hidden in my 'amp/cd changer pocket' in my trunk. See below for what it looks like.










And another thing a friend gave me the idea of, is to use a similar block (smaller), but use 4x 1/4 NPT male to 3/8 PTC female and a shrader valve on one end, and a air couple on the other. Then if I have an ECU or manifold failure, I can just pop my 4 air lines off my VU4, and pop them into the temporary manifold, and fill at a shop/gas station!


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Jake2k said:


> About 10' of extra line, a few ptc couplers and elbows, and two spare rear bags with brackets. I want to get an air nozzle and fill port setup but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I've heard that those air chucks leak, have you had any problems with yours?


Nope. No problems with leaking at all. 



Iku said:


> Sick idea with the female chuck to male chuck idea. Copying that for sure.
> 
> I am currently setting up two things.
> 
> ...


Seriously might steal that temporary manifold idea. That's seriously brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

Iku said:


> Sick idea with the female chuck to male chuck idea. Copying that for sure.
> 
> I am currently setting up two things.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is like exactly what I was thinking of doing. That looks so clean too


----------

